# Buttonwillow, 09.18.05



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Sergio, email this link to the instructors please.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

2


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

3


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

4


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks, Hack! Good stuff!!! That buttonhook is a great place for pics, and I LOVE the one where you can see my SO's face in the passenger seat. heheheheheee!!!! Darn! I wasn't even singing at the time. :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Awesome shots! :thumbup: Thanx!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

5


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Awesome shots! :thumbup: Thanx!












You like that?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

6


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> You like that?


 Just like the VW hop...only in the front!


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

The cars that are lifting, what tires are those?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> You like that?


Damn, Hack, you gots talents. Thems good pictures. :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I think Interlocker is running RA-1s and I'm on Dunlop SP Super Sport Race tires.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> You like that?


Awesome, I owe you a beer at the least! :thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


> You like that?


If you look closely, the passenger in the seat is quietly peeing in the driver's car.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> If you look closely, the passenger in the seat is quietly peeing in the driver's car.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

No wonder you were so quiet during that turn.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking good! Hack, any pics of yourself? What about Dave/John?

So how are the new berms?

EDIT: post too quickly...Serge, you had your PSS9 set on 2 all round?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Looking good! Hack, any pics of yourself? What about Dave/John?
> 
> So how are the new berms?
> 
> EDIT: post too quickly...Serge, you had your PSS9 set on 2 all round?


We were in the same run group so Hack didn't get to take shots of us... maybe some of the others there got some shots of us.

The new berms are nice.... they are a welcome addition to Cotton Corners


----------



## mitch1340 (Mar 25, 2005)

Great pictures. Hey, that outside tire looks like it's rubbing a bit. Doesn't it?


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> 6


Hack, you are the freakin' man. Thanks very much for the great pix.

And imo, the new curbs rock. I haven't driven them clockwise yet, but counterclockwise I think they are a big improvement.

Lee


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> I think Interlocker is running RA-1s


Confirmed! Lee, in the other silver E36M3, was on RA-1s as well.

Lordy, lordy... how I love me some Buttonwillow! :thumbup:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Lee said:


> And imo, the new curbs rock. I haven't driven them clockwise yet, but counterclockwise I think they are a big improvement.


Agreed! The cotton corners was nice, but the entry to the bus stop was great compared to the old jump bump.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Looking good! Hack, any pics of yourself? What about Dave/John?
> 
> So how are the new berms?
> 
> EDIT: post too quickly...Serge, you had your PSS9 set on 2 all round?


You know, I set them somewhere about a year or so ago and I forgot... but IIRC, yeah, setting 2 all around. Next time I get her in the air (all four corners this time) I'll try to remember to check where they're set to.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

mitch1340 said:


> Great pictures. Hey, that outside tire looks like it's rubbing a bit. Doesn't it?


After the wheel well plastic liner pieces wore through completely, it stopped rubbing.  (the tires aren't wide enough to rub the fenders) :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Awesome, I owe you a beer at the least! :thumbup:


 Can't drink beer. Buy the next dinner at Sinbala and we're even. 

Wadda I tell ya? That far off the ground. Separation between tire and shadow of the car. I gots the high res if you want it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Sounds like a plan and YES I want that hi-res version!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

7. In the order they're shot.

There's more instructor shots but I only posted those that I know. Ask on the digest or on the instructor forum for car numbers for those who ran in the last session and I'll see if I managed to catch any.

Doeboy, email your friends Mike Kim and Esra (?sp) link to this thread.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

8


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

9


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

10


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

11


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

12


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

13


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

14


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

15


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

16


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

17


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

18


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Looking good! Hack, any pics of yourself? What about Dave/John?
> 
> So how are the new berms?
> 
> EDIT: post too quickly...Serge, you had your PSS9 set on 2 all round?


 The biggest difference was Bus Stop. That old burm at the entrance needed repaving big time, and that's not because I spun the Z4 running up that burm...The extended burm makes it a much easier entry. Although I still managed to screw up that corner once. I'm not too thrilled about the new pavement, for some reason my car didn't like the difference in grip level and at very high speeds it unsettled the car a little. That new section at the end of Butthook looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing your video, running it in a loop on my PC the day before helped a lot.

About my car...I'm really ambivalent about posting pictures of it. It is SO recognizable, and since I drive it every other day to work now, I am apprehensive of some people making that connection and deciding to f**k with me. It's one thing that folks I know, love, and trust recognize me on the street, it's another when it's complete strangers or people who may have a beef with me because of my blunt and straight forward personality online. I'm sure you know what that feels like, your car's plenty recognizable too. So if any of you managed to capture the great Ricemus in action, let me know or email it to me...Or do what Galun does, use smugmug or Ofoto.

Come get some Sinbala next time man!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Yo....speak Engrish. With who doing what at where during when???
> 
> Think about it...no BW til next April. I don't know how you folks can survive that. I am out on cold turkey since my last event at BW in Aug already.  My momo wheel is worn out. Worn out I say!
> 
> Might be tight. I am off to WS this weekend. Need good sleep and *healthy* food on Friday.  I will call you.


 Call me. I'll esplain.


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Hack! Had a good time out there.

PICS


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> B]was Kaz at the event[/B]????? :rofl: :thumbup:


Yep. Except Kaz missed the Motel 6 initiation. :spank:

We all stayed at the Willow Inn this time, and compared to the Motel 6, for something like $15 more a night, it was like the Ritz Carlton of Butt on Willow. :yikes: :bigpimp:

The water was NOT greasy, I repeat, the water was NOT greasy! :yikes:

The bed was not sagging in the middle.

There were no bugs flying around in the room.

The non smoking room is actually non smoking instead of smoking room with Lysol.

Williw Inn is the shiznit. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> The non smoking room is actually non smoking instead of smoking room with Lysol.


 :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

MikekiM said:


> Thanks for the pics Hack! Had a good time out there.
> 
> PICS


I'll have a CD burnt for Kaz. Ask him to make you a copy. I only posted a small subset of all the pictures (about 300) taken over the weekend.


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

The HACK said:


> 14


Thanks Hack! Great to see everyone!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, Kaz should have stayed at Motel 6. LoL!

Willow Inn it is! Booking it!



Stuka said:


> Yep. Except Kaz missed the Motel 6 initiation. :spank:
> 
> We all stayed at the Willow Inn this time, and compared to the Motel 6, for something like $15 more a night, it was like the Ritz Carlton of Butt on Willow. :yikes: :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Yup. THE HACK doesn't love me anymore...


Don't feel bad Raf.... lookee what I found....


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Williw Inn is the shiznit. :thumbup:


The Super 8 is even better, imo.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Don't feel bad Raf.... lookee what I found....


Yeah, I just saw those. There are also several pics of me driving the shaggin' wagon!  Thanks Mike!


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

Raffi said:


> The Super 8 is even better, imo.


Ho Jo>* :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Yeah, I just saw those. There are also several pics of me driving the shaggin' wagon!  Thanks Mike!


Yup... and a few of me just before I'm about to be pwnzed by Patrick A. and Robyn M.... :eeps: :rofl: 

Thanks for the pics Mike! :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

MikekiM said:


> Thanks for the pics Hack! Had a good time out there.
> 
> PICS


Sigh...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Sigh...


Miss your old car huh?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The real secret to lifting a wheel off the ground...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> The real secret to lifting a wheel off the ground...


:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> The real secret to lifting a wheel off the ground...


I believe it's the weight of the Bronze Adonis sitting in the passenger seat that caused the car to lean to that side and the lift the front wheel.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I believe it's the weight of the Bronze Adonis sitting in the passenger seat that caused the car to lean to that side and the lift the front wheel.


Too much muscle mass?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Too much muscle mass?


Fat.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Fat.


Ouch. uch: :doh:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's a picture of Mrs stuka on her first track event. :bigpimp: 

She likes the 996 GT3, and is also open to the idea of a 993 Turbo, now that it is pretty unlikely that we'll be able to spec an M3 before production ceases. :thumbup:


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Hrm...why not post a pic of yourself first. :rofl:


I am a german god.








:rofl:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

vaio76109 said:


> So whos who?












cchan, mdk330i, kaz, liuk3 (aka Bronze Adonis)


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> liuk3 (aka Bronze Adonis)


 He's definitely taking that pose, too!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Ahh...good to see you back on the track so soon.


Thanks, Vince. May be I'll come out and watch you this weekend.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> He's definitely taking that pose, too!


 :flipoff: and :fingers: to you :asshole:s

Don't hate the :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Don't hate the :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


 You mean "Don't hate the Bronze Adonis," right? :neener:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> He's definitely taking that pose, too!


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

hahaha!!! :rofl: :rofl: Nice Photoshop skills!  :thumbup: :rofl:



The HACK said:


>


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Nice work Hack!


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Stuka said:


> She likes the 996 GT3, and is also open to the idea of a 993 Turbo


 Excellent, a 2 porkchop family!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> hahaha!!! :rofl: :rofl: Nice Photoshop skills!  :thumbup: :rofl:


Ditto :rofl:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

how was the weather? kaz drive? :dunno: 

I might be a 2 bimmer family soon :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> how was the weather? kaz drive? :dunno:
> 
> I might be a 2 bimmer family soon :eeps:


Weather was perfect for Buttonwillow in September... I think it was mid 80s and had a nice slight breeze. Very comfortable.

Yup! Kaz drove! :yikes: 

2 Bimmers soon? Whatcha lookin' at? :thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


>


dude, you suck.

:rofl: :tsk: :rofl: :tsk: :behead:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> cchan, mdk330i, kaz, liuk3 (aka Bronze Adonis)


Ken, dude, were you sick or something? It's a sunny day in buttonwillow, everybody else had shorts and t-shirts, and you were in like 2 layers of long sleeve clothing and thick pants?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Weather was perfect for Buttonwillow in September... I think it was mid 80s and had a nice slight breeze. Very comfortable.
> 
> Yup! Kaz drove! :yikes:
> 
> 2 Bimmers soon? Whatcha lookin' at? :thumbup:


sweet , which car?

might be something to do with that evil piece of paper bmw cca sent out recently
:bigpimp:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> sweet , which car?
> 
> might be something to do with that evil piece of paper bmw cca sent out recently
> :bigpimp:


E46 M3? :yikes:

You'd be the 4th (well, honorary) tribe member to get one in the last 3 months.

Kaz took Jailblock 4D. See the pictures posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> sweet , which car?


White wagon... can't miss it...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

doeboy said:


> White wagon... can't miss it...


nice, too bad I wasnt there with my wagon
:bigpimp:


----------

